# anyone runnin royal purple tranny fluid?



## NBv8S4 (Jul 10, 2012)

ive heard alot of good things about running royal purples trans fluid and differential fluids. ive heard people seeing 15 degrees cooler in the trans. i am not sure when the previous owner would have had fluids changed so i would like to do the trans and the diffs all at once. any one running royal in their audis? by the way im driving a 05 s4


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

Never used it my self. There is a thread on the TDI Club were someone tried it and it caused shifting problems so they went back to the O.E.M. fluid.

15 degrees cooler isn't necessarily a good thing if it destroys your transmission. For best result, go with the O.E.M fluid.


----------

